
US campaign against Huawei driven by NSA fears - mediawatch
https://www.itwire.com/open-sauce/81875-us-campaign-against-huawei-driven-by-nsa-fears.html
======
mankash666
A counter point is China's insistence on intellectual property access and
rights transfer, and access to data as preconditions for operating in China,
which is turning out to be a market many many times those mentioned in the
article.

Trust neither

------
mtgx
I thought that was obvious. And I agree with those fears (you won't find me
agreeing much with the NSA).

All Chinese products should be seen with a suspicious eye until China proves
it won't try to force companies to backdoor their products. It could start by
first changing their existing laws that require that, and then pass another
specific law that outlaws backdoors.

